# Anyone thought about....



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We are doing a Murder Mystery this year so I was going to do our invites as a Subpoena.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

We are thinking of tring the coffin invitations with skeletons this year. Any suggestions on where we could get the skeletons? I think I'm going to make the coffins myself. I played around and came up with the template and it worked great.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I like the DVD idea, but I have some techno impaired guests it just wouldn't work for.

We're doing an Old West theme this year, and the invites are going to be WANTED posters.

I've done wax-sealed scrolls and mailed them in tubes for our gothic party; plastic bottles with sand and rolled invites for pirates; and for the Magickal theme, I printed on parchment, burned the edges of the pages, and put in a large envelope decorated with various magickal symbols & seals.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i don't know, i might just do toe tags like i did last year


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Where did you get the toe tags from?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Where did you get the toe tags from?


The toe tag idea is awesome! Last year I "borrowed" the idea from someone here on the forum and used the pdf file from the morgue gift shop website. The coffins get expensive if you don't make them yourself.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I used the skeletons off the skeleton garland that they sell. It is expensive though...my invitations were very costly when they were put together.

I just dont know....everyone expects you to out do yourself from the year before but it gets difficult to do that sometimes.

Laurie


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Where did you get the toe tags from?


http://www.citymorguegiftshop.com/index.shtml

There's a link on the left side of the page for a free toe tag pdf file. If you're handy with a graphics editor, you can personalize it for your party.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Dustee! I just saw the skeleton garland on OT's website today and I immediately thought of using the skeletons for my coffin invitations - glad to hear it will work!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

1LuvHalloween: I'm borrowing the toe tag idea as well. I found a pdf on the net (can't remember where) to use as a guide. I then replicated it in Microsoft Excel, of all places, so that I could customize it.

Here's my plan: Print 3 tags per page of manila card stock. Cut to size with paper cutter. Attach eyelet rings (found in notions section of fabric store) to each & then attach string. If you are interested in using my template let me know & I can forward it to you.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

What about a DVD that plays like the Vincent Price invitation from 'House on Haunted Hill.' If you are tech savvy, you could lay in a new audio track with your party particulars. Or what about laying audio under that creepy image from 'The Ring?"

Or ...what about a DVD that plays like a creepy video 'reading of the last will and testament?'


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Jackielantern--
I would love it if you could forward the template to me Im not real computer savvy so that would be great. 
I found a place that sells rubber toes that look like they were cut off and I was thinking of attaching the toe tag to that and sending them out. Too gory???


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I would luv to do a DVD like that and probably could...but not sure how to start...would need someone who is much smarter than me to get me started

I am also thinking of sending the toe tag things this year....will have to think about it.

Where did you find the rubber toes 1 Luv Halloween?

Laurie


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I posted mine in vampire party 07 if you want to check it out.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Dustee--- I saved the web site on my work computer so I will get back to you Monday night and tell the exact site.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

okay thanks so much

Laurie


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I have changed my mind about our invites (suprise surprise) We are doing a Murder Mystery and I was thinking of doing a subpeona, but as we are working out our story line that just does not fit.

So now I am thinking of doing the invite with cut out words from newspapers and magazines like a ransome note. Get A Clue!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

1luvhalloween- You've got mail!

I read this thread after I sent you an email. I think sending toes would be great!

Since I send out over 60 invites, I stick to something I can print on my printer & send regular postage. Especially this year since I intend to send out a tag for each person (with their names filled in). For singles I intend to send a tag with their name on it & another tag reading either Jane or John Doe.

I think we might give prizes to anyone who comes with the invite incorporated into their costume somehow. We couldn't decide if we should tell anyone ahead of time or not about this particular prize. Any thoughts on that one anyone?


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Check these out!

They have body outline post it notes also. clicky Cheap invites?

Lotsa other cool stuff too!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry I am just getting back to you guys now. My work computer was messed up and I coulnd't get online. The website is Mooncostumes.com But I just now looked at the price and they are $6.81 a piece which may get a little pricey for a big party. Hmmmm......They might be worth it though.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

wow that's too much for my liking....

I will have to try another route...cannot believe noone has them cheap.

Laurie


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi there, Dusty!

Found a few sites with a cheaper price on those toes!

Some may be SOLD OUT but leave an email addy and they may be able to get some to you in time if they come in!

http://www.frankelcostume.com/proddetail.php?prod=20035

http://www.chamberofhorrors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=85016&Category_Code=BP&Product_Count=2



http://www.theskeletonscloset.com/skeletonscloset/index.cfm?Page=products&Nav=products&Category=1800&Sub_Category=1805&Product_Number=85016


http://www.costumemaniacs.com/products/Supplies+and+Decorations/Body+Parts/Big+Toe+Prop+(85016).aspx?t=5003&c=5020&p=20604


So far the best price......

http://www.nightmarefactory.com/cgi-bin/shopper?key=85016&QTY=1&reference=http://www.nightmarefactory.com/bodies.html&add=action

Hope these links help you and anyone else who needs some toes this Halloween!

Good luck!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Since I do a Haunted mansion theme I was thinking about mailing death certificts. You know the whole speil " Be sure to bring your death certifict" thought it might be kinda funny.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the sites Boo nightmare factory seems to have the the cheapest at $4 a piece. 
Jackie--you sent me an email?? I never got it!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Thanks Boo...*

Still $4 is way too much for my liking....with having to buy so many i would be looking at a lotta mooola.....

Laurie


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'd love to do the toe tags attatched to a toe, even if it's just for a small group of invitees, but I'll end up having over $100 tied up in invitations!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I bit the bullet last night and bought the the toes from Nightmare Factory. For 30 of them with shipping it was like $137. I cant believe I spent that much. But it only one party a year right????? All I need now are the toe tags.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Any reason you couldn't do pretzel dough toes?


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Why not make the "Severed Finger" Halloween invitations?

Contents:
2 bags of molding gel
2 bags of casting stone
black ribbon
natural deer moss
15 black cardboard boxes
15 black invitation inserts
opaque white pen

you will also need:
medium size spouted glass or plastic bowl
rubber spatula
4-eight to 10-ounce paper cups
liquid measuring cup
damp cloth
household tweezers
plastic wrap
fine sandpaper
spray adhesive or craft glue(optional)
clear packing tape(optional)

1. Place the mixing bowl,rubber spatula,paper cups,measuring cup,and damp cloth on your work surface.wash your hands.

2.Pour 1 bag of molding gel into the mixing bowl,and add 1 1/4 cups of cold water.With a rubber spatula,stir the mixture vigorously.It will turn from purple to pink.If the mixture is lumpy,add small amounts of cold water until you achieve a smooth consistency.

3.Quickly,while the mixture is still pink,divide it between two paper cups.Moisten two index fingers with a damp cloth,and immediately insert one into each cup so the finger is submerged just past the second knuckle;be sure to keep your fingers still.the mixture takes about 1 minute to set.it will turn from pink to white while setting.Once the mixture turns completely white,keep fingers in place for an additional minute.

4.Gently and carefully remove each finger from its mold. 

5.Inspect the inside of each mold.To ensure a smooth,even surface,use tweezers to remove any flakes of gel or debris inside.Cover each mold with plastic wrap,and set aside.

6.Repeat steps 1 through 5 with remaining bag of gel and the additional two paper cups so you have four molds in total,keep all four molds covered with plastic wrap until you use them to cast the fingers.If you have any extra molding gel,discard it in a trash bin,not the sink.wash the bowl,spatula,measuring cup,and tweezers with soap and water.

7.To create the cast of the fingers,mix with a spatula 2 parts casting stone(another name for plaster)to 1 part water(it's best to make all the molds first and then cast in bunches to create the fingers)mix until the consistency is smooth and runny.Pour the mixture into each finger mold,completley filling the cavity.Allow it to harden for at least 1 hour.Remember,don't throw any of the extra casting stone down the drain because it will clog it;throw it away along with the plastic bucket.

8.when the finger casts are ready,slip the entire mold out of the plastic cup.If you need to release the vacuum in the cup,slice a small hole in the bottom with a utility knife.Gently depress the edge of the mold surrounding the finger.Grab the end of the cast finger,and gently pull it out of the mold.Save the mold so it can be used again.

9.To assemble the invitation,fold the boxes,and add some deer moss to create a bed for the finger.Tie a small black ribbon around the finger's mid-knuckle.Fill out the invitation with the white paint pen.Using craft spray glue,attach the invitation to the inside roof of the box.Address and seal the box.Each box will cost 60 cents to send.

This was in the Martha Stewart magazine,I believe in 2005,I have a pic of the severed finger in photobucket,it's blurry,i will retake another pic.

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

I used severed fingers in coffins last year, but I was cheap and just made the cookies.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

That is one of the best ideas yet, using the cookies. Great thinking!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder how expensive it would be to try and make the toes out of Fimo or Sculpey or something similar.....hmmmmm........


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Last year at Walmart they had small plastic coffin boxes, very cheap, maybe a buck for 4 of them. I bought one set. They were to hold party favors. They would be great for finger invitations. They might just have them this year also. If so, I might buy some for next year when I do the vampire theme after getting all those great ideas in the vampire theme party thread!


----------



## scsabai (Oct 5, 2006)

Good ideas for invitations in this thread from years past: http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57036


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

For those of you interested in coffins - check out this site

http://ravensblight.com/deluxcoffinboxes.html


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

GuitarGal said:


> For those of you interested in coffins - check out this site


those are awsome thanks!


----------

